# Wow, I'm So Grateful



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Do you ever stop and look at your LO and think Wow, I'm so eternally grateful for him.. I couldn't imagine my life without him. He's so special. 

I'll cuddle him so tight (even with him trying to break free!) and thank God I've got him. He's my world  

I think I'd be heartbroken even moreso if I couldn't give him a sibling   , as though he's being deprived a sibling because of my rubbish tubes! 

Pointless post really... X


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Not a pointless post and I know exactly what you mean. I'd love to have another baby at some point, not just for myself, but so my DD has a sibling. I grew up with 2 brothers, and although we fought like cats and dogs, I'd never change them for the world.   one day it happens x


----------

